# Fluval 305 Leaking



## Teak (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with a leaking Fluval canister filter?
It started leaking for no reason. I hadn't opened it for a couple weeks, so I definitely didn't put anything back wrong when I cleaned it 2 weeks ago.
The o-ring/gasket looks fine to me. No cuts or flat spots or anything. Still has it elasticity however I did notice that the top clips on a lot easier than it used to.
The side clips used to really feel like they were pulling the top down tight. Now they clip on with very minor resistance.
I am picking up a new o-ring this evening, but if that isn't the cause, does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Most of the time, if the O ring is not damaged, the problem does not come from that area. Is the O ring properly lubricated with Vaseline? Sometimes, if not properly lubricated, the Oring can twist and not sit properly within the immediate area thus, it does not seal properly.


----------



## Teak (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I did lubricate the o-ring with Vaseline. It looks like it is coming from that area. You can actually see the water leaking out where the clips latch on. The only way I think for water to get there is a faulty seal.


----------



## Teak (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay, I changed the o-ring and the stupid thing is still leaking.


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I had the same problem with mine a few years ago. I took it to King Ed and Chris retro fitted ut with a new base. It seems Fluvals will leak after a few years of use. Mine has been working for many more years than the original base/tank. I still have the original head with ther original pump and impellor. I keep the o-ring will lubricated with vaseline.

Take your filter to Chris a King Ed and see if he can help you as well.

AquaAddict


----------



## Teak (Jan 13, 2013)

It would appear I'll have to do that. I'll let you know the outcome. 
Thank you for the info!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I had to do same got used base and presto no leaks! I think they warp after time? see if someone on here has spare base? and change out. Extra Vaseline and the way you go!


----------



## Teak (Jan 13, 2013)

Well that was a very interesting phone call I had with King Ed's. Chris was in the back and couldn't come to the phone. The man who answered insisted I tell him what I wanted, after trying to explain it a few times, he asked me, where I bought it, and when I told him I bought it second hand, he told me he couldn't help, because I didn't buy it from him. 
The funny thing is, I said nothing about fixing it for free. He could have made money on parts and labor. 
Not the best way to conduct business in my eyes.


----------

